# Molten Chocolate



## Shaheen (Feb 2, 2007)

I made this today  I learnt it from a chef during the Mumbai Festival. Comments please!


----------



## corazon (Feb 2, 2007)

How was it Shaheen?  Looks good to me!


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 2, 2007)

Look great, Shaheen!  Please post your recipe!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 2, 2007)

looks quite lovely, and the strawberries are sliced perfectly!


----------



## Shaheen (Feb 5, 2007)

It was wonderful! Everyone loved it. It has a thin crispy coat and its smooth and liquidy inside. I used the basic cooking chocolate.. but if you're in the mood to splurge use lindt (its very expensive here) Goes well with vanilla ice cream too.

Here is the recipe (makes 12)
440grams/ 15.5 ounces dark chocolate
200 grams/ 7 ounces  saltless butter
100 grams/ 3.5 ounces caster sugar
4 eggs
4 egg yolks
2 tablespoon flour

Preheat oven at 180 C/ 350 F
Melt the chocolate.
Add butter and mix well.
Beat the eggs and egg yolks together. (Just to mix well, this is supposed to be dense, therefore we don't froth it up too much)
Add a little chocolate mixture (a little so as to raise the temperature, otherwise we'll have scrambled eggs in chocolate :P)
Now add the rest of and and stir till well incorporated.
Add the sugar. (If you're having with vanilla icecream, then I suggest you cut down on it a bit)
Fold in the flour.
Put the mixture in 150 ml/ 5 liquid ounce ramekins.
Bake for 9 minutes till a crust forms on the surface. (never exceed 11 mins)
You're molten chocolate is ready!


----------



## Shaheen (Feb 5, 2007)

Serve it hot!


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 5, 2007)

Shaheen, thanks for being such an angel!  DH likes anything chocolate, so will try it soon.


----------



## Shaheen (Feb 5, 2007)

No problem boufa! Let me know how you'll like it


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Feb 5, 2007)

Those look nice...have you ever tried making them in a cake ring(small 2-3 cake ring)...you can remove the ring when they are finished and then the little molten cake can stand alone and the liquid chocolate in the center can flow out...try it sometime...either way they look delicious!

Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## Shaheen (Feb 6, 2007)

aguynamedrobert said:
			
		

> Those look nice...have you ever tried making them in a cake ring(small 2-3 cake ring)...you can remove the ring when they are finished and then the little molten cake can stand alone and the liquid chocolate in the center can flow out...try it sometime...either way they look delicious!



Hey thats a nice idea! Thanks Robert!


----------

